
Apple took out a CES ad to troll its competitors over privacy - bdcravens
https://www.engadget.com/2019/01/05/apple-ces-2019-privacy-advertising/
======
deadmutex
I applaud Tim Cook being a privacy advocate, though there is an elephant in
the room:

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/25/18020508/how-china-
compl...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/25/18020508/how-china-complicates-
apples-chest-thumping-about-privacy)

